# Just some buds



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 5, 2021)

My first trimming. Be kind.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Fine Job


----------



## ness (Oct 5, 2021)

This is your first grow.  Way to go.


----------

